# Pushing Up Daisies



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

.....did anyone enjoy it as much as I did ?

Britains Got Talent followed by Pushing Up Daisies....Saturday evenings have just got better !!

http://www.itv.com/Drama/contemporary/PushingDaisies/default.html

N x

/links


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey Minxy, 

I LOVED it. It is so pretty, I love the whole look of it and the narration   Anna Friel is adorable in it. It's quite Babe-like iykwim in it's charm. It really has caught my imagination and I love it. DH just said "It's so girly"  

Can't wait for the next one....

Weeza


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

I have to say, I was a bit unsure when I saw the trailers...but also intrigued..very light to watch and Im defo watching the next one..even tho Ive read that ITV are cutting episode 2 as they cant get all episodes in cus of the footie!    dh thinks its a crap programme...typical bloke!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Guys

I've seen the first 8 episodes, got them on DVD..naught naughty i know..

I absolutley love it!!  Fab programme...won't give anything away tho

Gemz x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had this sent to me, they are dropping the 2nd show so we will see the 3rd as the 2nd 

The second episode of Anna Friel's hit US drama Pushing Daisies will not be screened by ITV, it has emerged.

The UK broadcaster bought the rights to the entire nine-part series, but only has space in its schedule to show eight programmes before Euro 2008 begins.

Viewers will skip straight to episode three of the modern-day fairytale, about a man who brings people back from the dead - including his first love.

Episode one brought 5.7 million viewers to ITV1 on Saturday night.

"Episode two was the only show we could drop without spoiling the storyline," an ITV spokesman said.

Repeat showing

The missing instalment sees lead character Ned coming to terms with his power, interspersed with flashbacks to his childhood - including a school lesson where he was expected to dissect a frog.

As with the first episode, it was directed by Men In Black and Addams Family film-maker Barry Sonnenfeld.

However, ITV said the programme would "be shown at some point because the series will be repeated".

The broadcaster said its decision was due to the US writers' strike, which meant only nine episodes of Pushing Daisies were made.

The series has made former Brookside star Anna Friel a household name in the US.

It won her a Golden Globe nomination for best actress, although she was beaten to the prize by Tina Fey, who writes and stars in comedy series 30 Rock.

A second series is due to start filming later this year.

ITV and the BBC will split coverage of the Euro 2008 football tournament, which begins on 7 June.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

so unfair they can skip a a show, typical men in there office deciding that football is more important. 

a big BOOO to u 

Love the show and if they worked it out right they could of shown shows 1 and 2 last saturday night, there problem solved! 

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

That was exactly what I said to get round it when I found out too


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I liked it but the only complaint I had was the main character seeme to speak so fast & without expression I had to really strain to hear what he said. I had to rewind it a couple of times but there again DS & DH were in & out of the house while I tried to watch it in peace


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oo have to say its about time there were summit good on tv + the beauty is i can watch it sat night or sunday afty  

love the way its set, the narration is fantastic + really sets the mood, can you tell i like it  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I missed it!
We had recorded Britians got talent but not pushing up dasies


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

will ITV catch up show the second ep even though they aren't screening it on poor mans tv?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

whats poor mans TV ??

they show it on ITV1 on a saturday night + its repeated on sunday afternoon  

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Apparently 2nd ep is a stand-alone one so doesn't need to be shown in sequence. They're saying they will show it at a later date but it may be in the autumn!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

poor mans tv is terrestrial TV - pet name for it seeing as how that all I'm stuck with at the moment!! Come back sky all is forgiven!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm sitting here watching Pushing Up Diasies and it just seems so bizarre, I'm just not getting it, it's just so off the wall, or maybe that's just me!!!
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

deboarah did you watch the 1st episode ? 

i didnt watch it last night gonna watch it this afty

xxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi cleg,
yep I watched the first episode last Sunday, without realising what it actually was to start with. I'm just not getting it!!! Am I missing something here  
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

do you want me to give you a little summary to see if that helps ? bare in mind i didnt watch last nights but i loved last weeks  

xxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

only if you have time hun, I'm just surprised that I'm not getting it as I usually love this kind of stuff, maybe I thought it was going to be as good as Six Feet Under, did you watch that?
lol 
Deborah
xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i did watch the 1st series of 6 ft but couldnt get into it after that  

right here goes   are you sat comfy now ?

when he was a child he discovered that he could wake people from the dead BUT if after he revived them they were living for more than a minute it had a knock on effect which meant that someone else would die, aslo whoever he revives he cant touch again or they will just go back to being dead BUT he can touch you if you are normally alive + you wont die

it 1st happened on his dog, it got hit by a car/truck + when he went to it + touched it the dog woke, he still has the dog now + thats why he uses a plastic hand to stroke him   

also when he was little his mum died, he touched her + she woke but because she was alive for more than a minute the bloke over the road died   which just happened to be the girls dad who he revived last week

unfortunately his mam gave him a goodnight kiss + she died again

right you still with me ?

so now he has teamed up with a cop + when someone dies a mysterious death they go to the mourge, he touches them + has a minute to try find out who has killed them then re touches them to put them back to "death" before the knock on effect, then they collect the reward money + half it, but now that girl is in it they have to split it 3 ways + she is confusing things, while they only have a minute to find out whats happend she asks stupid ??'s  

+ i will have to watch this one to tell you the next bit have i helped ? 

xxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks for that hun, I did get the gist of it, I suppose that i just have to keep watching it and hope that I'll start enjoying it, won't be watching it today as I saw it last night!! altho if I watched it again today then I'd definately be up to speed!!!
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

its one of those wacky ones that you have to watch  

xxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks hun, I thought that, so I'll keep watching it!!!
lol
Dxxx


----------

